

Google is not the Enemy - lxbarth
http://osm.gryph.de/2012/02/google-is-not-the-enemy/

======
lxbarth
This article completely misses two important points. The first is this: Google
is not just in the webmap and geocoding business, but is pursuing the goal of
being the go-to warehouse of world wide geo data, with Terms of Services [1]
that completely tie the user to Google's tools. The second is that the
OpenStreetMap eco system can and is competing against Google's tool chain,
declaring defeat citing sea containers flies in the face of people who are
working hard every day to make "open" the prevalent way we do maps.

For a little background on Google Map Maker look at how Google is starting to
run a more aggressive mapping campaign by announcing a partnership for
sourcing geo data [2] with the World Bank, a community site [3] that looks a
lot hotter than osm.org and Mapping parties all over the world [4].

[1]
[http://www.google.com/mapmaker/mapfiles/s/terms_mapmaker.htm...](http://www.google.com/mapmaker/mapfiles/s/terms_mapmaker.html)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/14/opinion/empowering-
citizen...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/01/14/opinion/empowering-citizen-
cartographers.html)

[3] <https://sites.google.com/site/mapyourworldcommunity/>

[4] <https://sites.google.com/site/gtanzania2012/mappingparty>

